# Rabbi, 52, completes Canadian Forces Basic Officer Training Course



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2008)

Outstanding!  I'm sure Rabbi Danzinger will do the CF a great good and our country proud.  I'm not sure how long of a career he'll have but I'm sure what time he does put in, it will be of good use.

I've been noticing a lot more older "young" Officers and Privates lately.  I saw a Pte today that looked like he was in his 40's. :uhh:



> *Rabbi, 52, completes Basic Officer Training Course*
> 
> *Monday, June 16, 2008*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Stuff Rabbi-- An example for others to follow.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn.

Good job Rabbi.  The only way to tend the flock is to be with them...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 17, 2008)

0699 said:


> Damn.Good job Rabbi.  The only way to tend the flock is to be with them...



Your comment reminded me of the minister in the movie "The Patriot"


----------



## 0699 (Jun 17, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Your comment reminded me of the minister in the movie "The Patriot"



I see we're thinking the same way.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 17, 2008)

Darn good job!  Outstanding.


----------

